# Q40



## Gill (24 Jun 2010)

So this is the start of my new tank. 
6.2G Aqua40 Cube.

Lighting: 11Watt Waterhome Light
Heating: 10w Hydor Nano Heater
Filtration: Aquaclear 250, With Prefilter as Shrimp.
Hardscape: Bogwood peices - To be planted with Moss and Anubias.
Substrate: Unipac Zambezi Gravel 
Planting:
Foreground: HC and Riccia Carpet
Middle: Marimo Balls
Back: PennyWort, Creeping Jenny and Red Tiger Lotus'.
Will be Using DIY Co2 

Fauna:
12 Mixed M/F Super Red Gold WCMM
1 Pair of Short Body Pearl Gourami
3 Rocket Pencilfish
25 or So Mixed Cherry, Bumblebee, Tiger, Snowball, Red Crystal, Orange Shrimp
If I can get Some the will add Bumblebee Gobies


Looks scrappy ATM as waiting on alot of plants to come in.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jun 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> 25 or So Mixed Cherry, Bumblebee, Tiger, Snowball, Red Crystal, Orange Shrimp


What a recipe for disaster! 

Other than that a nice start!


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol, Not bothered about purity. Bought a cheap joblot of fleabay, and want to see how they fair, as never had CRS before.


Also If anyone is curious as to what a SB pearl looks like.


----------



## sanj (24 Jun 2010)

Hi Gill,

back in Cov I see, hope things are working out.

Not sure about the short bodied gourami, not a fan of this craze for stunted fish.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Hi Gill,
> 
> back in Cov I see, hope things are working out.
> 
> Not sure about the short bodied gourami, not a fan of this craze for stunted fish.



Hey sanj
yep back in cov, things have finally settled down. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh I love me them SB Fish


----------



## arty (25 Jun 2010)

I like Gourami, they lovely fish and play lovely when breeding. Just look after these fishes will be much bigger.
I lost my boy gourami time ago with water changes, his making bubbles at water surface for masking or i don't know what in breeding time and his lost they babys. Two weeks or more, i can't remember, nothing eating and boy died. Very sensitive fish.


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2010)

arty said:
			
		

> I like Gourami, they lovely fish and play lovely when breeding. Just look after these fishes will be much bigger.
> I lost my boy gourami time ago with water changes, his making bubbles at water surface for masking or i don't know what in breeding time and his lost they babys. Two weeks or more, i can't remember, nothing eating and boy died. Very sensitive fish.




TBH IME I have not had problems with Pearl Gouramis, Very Hardy Fish. Love the males once they are mature and the Clue Pearling starts to pop.


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2010)

Wondering What to do for the Background. Leave it Blue or make a Wall of Java Moss, as Have loads of it outside.


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2010)

made a Java Moss Wall from and old laundry basket. and upgraded the lighting 27w in total.


----------



## Gill (27 Jun 2010)

Fish Stocking is now complete, Went to MA Shirley this morning and Got some Pygmy BumbleBee Gobies. 
Did want to get soem Golden Gobies(but Not Shrimp Safe). Was Also Told that the other store in earlswood has a Better Shrimp selection so will be going to have a browse next weekend.


----------



## a1Matt (29 Jun 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> made a Java Moss Wall from and old laundry basket.



I like your style   
Waste not, want not.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, But Took it out as Would not stay attached as to Heavy. Need to get some Crochet Netting and do it properly. Or Use Scouring Sheets if Cheaper, like i used in Fallen. 

My Nano Co2 Diffuser Arrived from Aquatic Magic In perfect condition. Very Ingenous using a Yoghurt Pot for shipping, No Chance of being bashed about. 

Now I also Got some High Strength 12V Micro LED strip Lights(_AQUARIUM 30 LED 60cm SMD strip light_), Anyone suggest the best way to Wire these up(_Is it simply a Matter of Electricians tape_). And What do i need the way of the the Power Adapter, Can I use one from my old BB Router.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2010)

My Shrimp Arrive tommorrow,

Adults: Snowball, Tiger, M Blue, BumbleBee,Orange, and then lots of juvies. Will put the juvies in a Net, as Do not want the PBBG Eating them. 

Another Question, Des anyone know if Pygmy BBG display the same courtship behaviour as standard (i.e - Flashing from Yellow to Orange to Red). Would be cool to watch that again in a tank. 

Also Added Duckweed as the base to the Floating Plants and Left Pennywort to float also.  Is Very Interesting to watch the fish swim amongst the hanging roots of the duckweed.


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2010)

Shrimp Arrived in Horrible Condition. 
The Water was black from Waste, as the Seller had put Adult Apple Snails in with the Shrimp. And There was no room for the Shrimp to move about, as the Bag was jammed with Java Moss And Duckweed and Salvinia Natans. 
Spent Nearly 40 Mins Picking out the Natans from everything else. Only 3 shrimp have survived due to the apple snails eating them, lots of bits of shrimp in the Bag. 
Have advised seller of the terrible packaging and treatment of the Shrimp and that I will be raising a Refund with negative feedback. 
I mean Someone with Common Sense would separate the Shrimp from Adult Apple snails and not Cram it all into a Food Bag. 

HC and Marimo Balls arrived fine, so will Plant all this at the weekend.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2010)

Could be the same guy that sold Amanos as blue Shrimp to Nelson sometime ago, then insisted he didn't know his blues from his amanos!


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Could be the same guy that sold Amanos as blue Shrimp to Nelson sometime ago, then insisted he didn't know his blues from his amanos!




Mmmmm i will ask Nelson, thanks LD

He was insisting last night that his packaging has never had complaints before. and that there is no way the water could have been black from waste. It was litterally falling out of the java moss and collecting at the bottom of the bowl, as i sifted through the plants.


----------



## Gill (2 Jul 2010)

27Watts on this is Very bright but At the same time very nice. 
Was going to start doing the planting and rearranging the hardscape and making the floating islands. But I am working/Mooching at the Godiva Festival over the weekend. So will try and scape tommorrow evening if not too knackered. 
Have also decided to remove the Gold WCMM/Gouramis as look too large in this, will get some smaller fish. This of course will depend on what is available from the LFS' I decide to Visit.


----------



## Gill (4 Jul 2010)

Was Going to start planting this evening, but realised I am still waiting on my Anubias Nana Petite, Vallisernia Spirallis, and Red Tiger Lotus Bulbs. Prefer to do it all in one go. On a Plus the HC has doubled in size in only a few days without Co2 and just 4.5w per Gallon. 
Not worried about Algae has have a large Clean up crew working night and day to eat algae. Pond Snails are Incredibly Good for algae control.


----------



## Gill (12 Jul 2010)

Planted everything up this evening, as soon as I got back from work. 
Just waiting for it all to settle. 
Will add Co2 Tommorrow, as forgot to get some yeast on the way home.


----------



## sanj (12 Jul 2010)

and photos...


----------



## Gill (12 Jul 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> and photos...



Tommorrow, once settled and Glass Cleaned. 

P.S - You coming to the Mela on sunday, I am working on a stall for work


----------



## Gill (13 Jul 2010)

A Few Pix from Tonight, Apologies for the Utterly Crap pix. Dunno what is wrong with the camera, is not taking pix properly. Will try and nab another camera from dads box to use for some proper photos. 

Still not removed the GWCMM as not found a decent replacement. 
Dwarf BBGobies are doing well and are taking pellets 
Shrimp are doing well, and can see some Blue Tigers in there.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2010)

HC is sending out runners and rooting.
Co2 added and doing well, nice steady rate of bubbles. And the diffuser does look nice.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2010)

Decided to try out a new type of Hob >>GEX Aquarium Slim Filter
Looks Different as it is long instead of Deep. 
Will be able to fit the heater inside this as perfect size. It is also perfect for this tank as space behind the tank is limited. Should be here sometime next week.
Not bothered about the uplift powerhead being in the tank, as i already use a prefilter sponge for the shrimp, and this comes with one anyway. so no real change there.


----------



## Gill (18 Jul 2010)




----------



## Verminator (18 Jul 2010)

You mentioned Shirley said Earlswood has a better selection of shrimp? 

How is your HC faring? Is it still sending out runners or reaching for the light?


----------



## Gill (19 Jul 2010)

Verminator said:
			
		

> You mentioned Shirley said Earlswood has a better selection of shrimp?
> 
> How is your HC faring? Is it still sending out runners or reaching for the light?




yeah, shirley did say as earlswood has a harder water than shirley the keep more shrimp. i have not been able to go up there, but will try this weekend.

HC is sending out runners along the substrate, and a few bits are starting to grow up. so may have tp prune that soon.


----------



## Gill (20 Jul 2010)

Filter Arrived this afternoon, which was very quick from Hong Kong. 
Very Impressed with it, 3 large Chambers that allow lots of filter material and options. 
Heater has been placed in one of the chambers and fits just right. Also gives better Co2 distribution within the tank.
http://img15.imageshack.us/i/003ekk.jpg/
http://img693.imageshack.us/i/007bm.jpg/


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jul 2010)

Interesting filter and looks narrow too so doesn't take up a lot of space at the back of the tank, you have a link for it? Cheers


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Interesting filter and looks narrow too so doesn't take up a lot of space at the back of the tank, you have a link for it? Cheers




Yeah Suprised how good it actually is. Very Quiet and Excellent Flowrate. The Chamber that the inlet empties into like most is empty and then water flows along the back of the filter and thru the chambers and out of the massive outlet.

Here is a Link >> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GEX-Aquarium-...m&pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2a0701c4fb


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the link, might get one of these to give it a try


----------



## Gill (24 Jul 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link, might get one of these to give it a try



no worries, i am very impressed with it so far.


----------



## Gill (25 Jul 2010)

Question:
What is the white gloopy stuff that has been collecting in the diffuser.


----------



## Gill (1 Aug 2010)

I Think My Stocking for thsi is now complete. 
Found some Gold Heterandria Formosa to replace the GWCMM, so they will be going back in there pond next week. 
Getting soem assasin snails, as Snails are getting to prevelent. 
BBGobies are doing great and a few have got really fat so may have a few females. The Fat ones only come out to eat and spend there timne in the caves they have made under the Moss Balls. 
Rockets have not done very well, and only have 1 left, but he seems happy. 
Getting Some BNplecs and Convicts for my Barrells to try and bred them. 
Going to go and get some Micro Fish today from Angie down in Northants.


----------



## Gill (1 Aug 2010)

Got 12 Chilli Rasboras and Removed the GWCMM (back in Pond)
Also Got 6 Red Nose Shrimp as loved these last time i had them, reading some mixed reviews on them needing slighlt salty water. IME they thrived in FW without any need for Salt. 
Also Got a Few Assassin Snails to control the pond snails. 

Assassins got straight to work within a few minutes and Shrimp all piled on top to get titbits from the feeding on the snails. Very Amusing to watch. 

Red Nose Shrimp have all decided to take up residence in the Creeping jenny.


----------



## sanj (2 Aug 2010)

Gill, did you use a mature filter/ media when stocking?


----------



## Gill (2 Aug 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Gill, did you use a mature filter/ media when stocking?




Of Course , would never make that newbie mistake. Used the mature media from the aquaclear and cut it to size the fit in the new filter. 

Also having a mini LFS Trip on Saturday Afternoon to Maidenhead Aquatics Earlswood and maybe Harlestone Heath if enough time, interested.


----------



## Gill (3 Aug 2010)

One of the Berried Shrimp I spotted last Night, Think it is a wild cherry looking at it




And one of the Red Nose Shrimp


----------



## Gill (3 Aug 2010)

Gold heterandria Formosa Arrived in Excellent Condition, Thanks to Amerce over on TFF. 
Bad news is that My BBGobies thought they were snacks and pounced on the 2 smallest males and killed them. Have no Idea why as they have been fine with the Chilli Rasboras. 

The last 3 times I have tried to keep the HF they have all died or been eaten by tankmates. Dunno what is up with my luck and these fish.


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2010)

very Happy This Morning, Turned on Teh Lights and Found a Very Berried Deep Blue Tiger Shrimp  Wish I had got pix but the camera was downstairs(now Fixed)


----------



## Gill (4 Aug 2010)

How Red does a Cherry Shrimp have to be to be considered A Sakura. My Biggest Female is a Very Deep Crimson.


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2010)

New Pix from Today


----------



## Gill (7 Aug 2010)

Have never wirtnessed Cherry Shrimp Hunt anything before, But added some Brinshrimp this evening and They went Nuts. 
The Big Cherries actually grabbed Brine shrimp and have been eating them.            








Also Added some more Hilly Areas, amd not sure whther i like them yet.


----------



## Gill (16 Aug 2010)

Little Update. 
HC is not doing so well, So may just get some more and try again. 
Red Nose Shrimp are Stunning, Where the shrimp were gold they are Now A Deep Scarlet. And Looks Amazing, Will try an get some pix Later. 







And got some Cardinals (Blue Spot) on ordrr and should be here sometime this week.


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2010)

Cardinal Shrimp Arrived Via TNT in Excellent Condition, Just acclimating them. 
Clowns also Arrived in Excellent Condition and Also Acclimating them now. 

Pix to come.


----------



## Mark Evans (20 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> HC is not doing so well, So may just get some more and try again.



May I ask, what would you do second time around, to make a success?


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2010)

Pix


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plant It a Bit better and Up the Co2


----------



## Krishs Bettas (20 Aug 2010)

where did you get the shrimp from?


----------



## Gill (20 Aug 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> where did you get the shrimp from?




Here, Very reasonable pricing and alot of nice fish and invertebrates. 
Want to sneek in another tank for the Vampire Crabs. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5x-CARDINAL-SHRIM ... plies_Fish


----------



## Gill (21 Aug 2010)

Still Looking Good, Cardinals Have All settled in well and are currently grazing on the Moss Balls.


----------



## Tom (22 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Krish's Bettas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one of my local fish shops!! Went there for the first time yesterday - it's literally a garage in someone's garden, with oldschool John Allan racks running on air pumps on box filters. It was amazing though, everything looked in top condition. Myself and a friend bought some Cherry Shrimp between us, and they look great. They have some very nice Killies too. Nice staff as well.

Tom


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah Very Impressed with the Level of Service and Care taken to transport the Shrimp. Will def be Buying from him in the future. 







Going to Visit a Brand new Aquatics Centre in Twycross this morning, Should be a Nice Morning out.


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2010)

Gill, you seem to have an awfully high livestock level for the tank, doesn't appear to be causing an issue at the moment but curious on the long term?


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Gill, you seem to have an awfully high livestock level for the tank, doesn't appear to be causing an issue at the moment but curious on the long term?




I Have always liked to keep dense numbers, and Always Always Over Filter the Tank. I have an Eden 501 on here aswell. And Gravel Vac *2 a week with 25-50% water change every weekend. I never Decholrinate the water either, and nothing bad has happened. I use alot of Nutrient hungry plants aswell and this helps. Duckweed is a Godsend, Grows super fast and easy to get rid off. But it also helps to have fish and Invertebrates that like eating it. 

My tank is healthy, As I also find shrimplets and my dwarf gouramies/BBG are starting breeding behaviours. 

I never ever have used tests, I always go by the "smell" _(Nice Earthy/Sweet Smell is Good)_ of the tank and how the water looks and the behaviour of the fish. If someone asked what my levels were i would not have a Clue. This is they way i have always looked after my fish from the very start and, it works for me. 

I like giving a Highly Mixed diet to the fish - Live cuiltured foods atleast 3 feeds a week. Grow all my own live foods. And find that this helps greatly with the Health of the fish. 
I only use 1 Brand of pellet food and have been using that for 5 Years now, And the results speak for themselves. hacve tried other feeds and just not happy with them. I never have any left over food on the gravel, it is all eaten byt the inhabitants. Even my Freshwater BumbleBee Gobies eat the same Pellet food. And people say they have to be fed on Live food or they will die. (hikari micro pellets).


Also I am Looking to Upgrade to a Deeper tank for more planting depth.


----------



## nry (22 Aug 2010)

Don't test myself, not even got a drop checker, the only thing I watch now and again is the thermometer.  You're right, there are better ways of monitoring a tank which are not scientific


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

nry said:
			
		

> Don't test myself, not even got a drop checker, the only thing I watch now and again is the thermometer.  You're right, there are better ways of monitoring a tank which are not scientific




Yep, other ways apart from high-tec Do work.

Thermometer, what is one of those   
Stopped using them ages ago, just go by the temp of the glass. And either leave the glass covers on or off. 
the biggest thing in there is the lone amano shrimp and my Rocket Pencilfish. 

One day i will keep from FW pipefish.


Want to get some more Micro Crabs, as mine all Hitchiked on plants and bogwood I sold on to people on here. Never noticed them stowed away.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> just go by the temp of the glass.



how do you do that then mate? just touch it?


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that is a Simple as it can be.

Only use a 7.5Watt Heater, just to keep it tepid.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

Here is a Question
I am still using the 1st batch of Co2, it is still going after a Month. Should this be ok, or should I change it over to a new batch. It is still a steady stream of bubbles.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Yeah, that is a Simple as it can be.



interesting mate.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The shrimp also act as a precursor - If they are in the duckweed = Too warm


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> If they are in the duckweed = Too warm



wow! youve really got it sorted.... Who need scientific equipment such as thermometers.


----------



## Gill (22 Aug 2010)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2010)




----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Aug 2010)

Oh no, you joined the stiphodon club   How much did yours cost? How are the bumble bee gobies doing in freshwater?
If you need any help on the stiphodon just ask me lol.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Aug 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Here is a Question
> I am still using the 1st batch of Co2, it is still going after a Month. Should this be ok, or should I change it over to a new batch. It is still a steady stream of bubbles.



As it is still kicking out co2, I'd leave it as is


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Oh no, you joined the stiphodon club   How much did yours cost? How are the bumble bee gobies doing in freshwater?
> If you need any help on the stiphodon just ask me lol.




Hiya, yeah I saw them in solihull when i went to get some Crystal red shrimp and could not pass them up. 
They are doing great and look great in the tank, just like little chinese dragons. 
They were 2 for Â£9, so i got 2 of these and 2 golden Gobies. 

The BBGobies are fine, I am sure from looking at them that they are the smaller freshwater BBGobies. Females are nice and fat and smaller males are starting to display to them. They take Hikari micro pellets with ease, but alsways get a mix of live foods 3 times a week.


----------



## Gill (23 Aug 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, will leave alone, still going today. but i did use a 2L Evian Bottle. Just shake it every few days.


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2010)




----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2010)

Gobies have all settled in well. Cardinal Shrimp are doing great and constantly sifting the sand. 
Was going to go and look at the new shrimp section at MA stapleton, but too windy and rainy to get soaked in.


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2010)

Some Pix of the Rasboras


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2010)

Ignore the Floating Anubias Nana, Letting it float about to see what interesting shapes it makes. Thinking of another Pico Scape with Just Anubias


----------



## Krishs Bettas (26 Aug 2010)

They look really cool swimming under the floating plants makes me whish i made some now lol and how many are there?


----------



## Gill (26 Aug 2010)

Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> They look really cool swimming under the floating plants makes me whish i made some now lol and how many are there?




They are nice and Shaol tightly together. 
There are about 15, but have split them between this and a new tank


----------



## sanj (27 Aug 2010)

Lol Gill,

I think youve got the 'just one more syndrome'.


----------



## Gill (28 Aug 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Lol Gill,
> 
> I think youve got the 'just one more syndrome'.




Lol Sanj, I have. 

So Glad I decided to take a stroll to the Carboot Thsi Morning. Picked up Brand new Azoo Mignon240 HOB for Â£3 each, Got 2. If I had been there lasy week he had Azoo Noble and MirroBay Complete setups fpr under Â£20


----------



## Gill (30 Aug 2010)

Hair Grass is Growing well and has treble on Height since i cut it down. Will seperate into more clumps when i do the next water change.


----------



## Gill (1 Sep 2010)

Rescaped this afternoon, and tried something Different. 
Hanging Bogwood with Anubias Attached. Just waiting for the water to clear. 

All the Shrimp are doing Great, The Cardinals are Looking Very Nice and Lots of Shrimplets found while Gravel Vaccing before Rescape. Red Tigers Are looking good now a little Bigger and Found a few Blue Tiger Shrimplets So that was a Nice Surprise. 
Seen some other Sulawesi's for sale But not sure on the price MALILI RED SHRIMP * CARIDINA SPINATA =Â£8.99 each


Removed the Golden Gobies, as found they were partial to the Shrimp. So might re-home them. 
Added some Parrots Feather from outside to fill in a corner that had nothing in it, And Also provide a nice corner for the Shrimp. Although they still prefer to be beneath the Marimo Balls.


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2010)

Forgot to add last night, that i am trying a new filter medium. After reading about the success people over on MFK have had with using Scrunchies and Nylon Scouring Scrunchies. I thought I would have a go. So I took an Old Used Bath Scrunchie and shoved it into the filter chamber. It is working great can already see debris building up after only a week of using it. Gives alot of Surface Area for bacteria to grow on aswell. 











Cherry, CRS and Red Tiger Shrimp


----------



## sanj (2 Sep 2010)

Gill,

I bet you could make a planted tank out of toilet roll and sticky back plastic.


----------



## Gill (2 Sep 2010)

;P
Lol, I could make one easy in a Toilet Bowl, but would be more of a water garden. Sticky Back Plastic might be a little tougher.


Decided to check out MA stapleton This Morning before work. On the recommendation of Shirley MA. What a Joke, Prices were attrocious compared to the other branches and took longer to get to than MA Harlestone Heath. Not a single shrimp and yes they had Tri-Horned Nerites but they did not look good, covered in algae.  Won't be going there again, will stick with MA Harlestone and Shirley. 
Have not been to WOW Long Lawford in a while, might pop down at the weekend.


----------



## sanj (2 Sep 2010)

I do find MA a little on the expensive side.


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> I do find MA a little on the expensive side.



Depends on who you know to give you staff discount


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2010)

I guess I am Happy with this, But really want a Bigger tank.
There is a Really Nice space in the living room screaming out for a 4-6foot tank. The WIFE says NO, as she is scared the little one will smash it. It would be alot cheaper to scape it as can Buy in Bulk from the Plant Farms Abroad.


----------



## nry (3 Sep 2010)

Aquarium glass is rather strong though, it has to be to support the weight of the water inside the aquarium


----------



## sanj (3 Sep 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> The WIFE says NO, as she is scared the little one will smash it.



Oh blame it on the baby, doesnt she really mean that she might walk into it with a ladder...again.  

Anyhow properly built aquarium has a a good margin of safety. Plenty of people have little ones and aquariums.


----------



## a1Matt (3 Sep 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Gill,
> 
> I bet you could make a planted tank out of toilet roll and sticky back plastic.



  

I reckon he could too


----------



## Gill (4 Sep 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I bet she would do that again. 
Got the day off tommorrow, so may pop along to the Mercia and Furnice End to see what the Markets Have. Found a 15G Complete for Â£5 once before.




			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tempt me, but this would be a good idea for the next comp. what can you make a tank out of.


----------



## Gill (5 Sep 2010)

came upstairs to turn on the PC. I find that the parrotts feather has melted and it is all over the tank and plants. Alot of siphoning and catching as much of it as i can with a net. the tank looks a little better. Had to remove the marimo as they went a bit brown.


----------



## oliverar (6 Sep 2010)

Look's good, and it look's ideal for livestock, I would consider some more shrimp if I were you!


----------



## Gill (8 Sep 2010)

So over the last few days my Shrimp have been dropping off. 
From the looks of it, it is due to the Vlarge Buch of Parrotts Feather melting and all the plant material in the tank. Have been trying to clear it since Saturday Afternoon when I noticed. 
Sadly Lost of the Cardinal Shrimp and Most of the BBGobies, one of the Stiphondon Gobies - Counted them during another water change just now. 
Suprisingly this has not affected any of my Gold Heterandria Formosa, which have been Quite Weak in the past. Neither has this affected the Rocket PencilFish. 

In prep for a Rescape - I have lead Weighted all the plants and Removed the Substrate, as want to change over to somethng Different.


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2010)

Finally Figured out hwat has been Happening. 
Cannot Believe I Made such a newbie mistake. 
Some Plants from Malaysia + Forgot to Wash and Rinse them = Copper Poisoning. 
Have been doing 50% WC every Day and Added a Decholrinator.


----------



## JohnC (10 Sep 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> Finally Figured out hwat has been Happening.
> Cannot Believe I Made such a newbie mistake.
> Some Plants from Malaysia + Forgot to Wash and Rinse them = Copper Poisoning.
> Have been doing 50% WC every Day and Added a Decholrinator.



aww man, classic mistake but easily forgotten. do you still have enough of the cardinal shrimp to sustain a breeding group?


----------



## Gill (10 Sep 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know so gutted, Nah all gone. Will buy some more when they are in again and have more money.(looking more likely will be on the dole again for a while)


----------



## Gill (11 Sep 2010)

Casualties are great.
Lost most of the Cherries, Blue Tigers, Red tigers, Crystal Reds, Cardinals, Snowballs, Orange.
Remaining are a few Red nose, Amano, Cherry, And Wilds are still a little white. hopefully they should regain their strength and color back up.


----------



## Gill (16 Sep 2010)

This will be coming to an End over the next few days. 
Planning Something Interesting so Watch out for the new Scape over the weekend. 
Need to Do ALOT of Prep work for the Idea I have. 

Will Be adding most for sale soon, Only Keeping a Few Plants from this. 

Gouramies will be going into a Barrell, As Want to experiment with them outdoors. A few people have had great success with them outdoors. _(my Other outdoor experiments with Fish are going Great   )_

Will be keeping the Rasboras, Heterandrias and Killies for the new Scape as they are minimal and neglegible bio load. Stiph.Gobies Hopefully Will Suit the new Scape Very Well with My Plans.


----------



## Gill (29 Sep 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> HC is sending out runners and rooting.
> Co2 added and doing well, nice steady rate of bubbles. And the diffuser does look nice.




Ok Guys, should the Co2 Still be going from this 1st batch. I mean this was made on the 12th July and still going with a Steady stream of bubbles.


----------

